# LBS in San Diego... looking around



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

Just looking for options on an LBS in San Diego. Which ones are there that focus on road bikes? Got a lot of beach cruiser shops around me (PB).


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Try Pacific Cycles on PCH in Oceanside. It's a good old-fashioned bike shop. I bought my Rivendell Rambouillet there. They built it up excellently. They tend toward the retro end of the marketplace, but they're also dedicated, serious road cyclists.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*Hi-Tech Bicycles on Mission Gorge*

If you are looking for a very hi-end road bike shop, check out Hi-Tech Bicycles out on Mission Gorge Rd. It's a little hard to find, but if you call the shop they can guide you in. They focus on pricey road bikes and racing gear. They usually have adds in Velonews as well if you need their number.

I bought my Cervelo at Supergo up in Oceanside. I was skeptical about going there at first, but I received excellent service. The sales manager who sold me my Cervelo actually took the time to fit me to it, put me on a bike that was the proper size, helped swap out some parts, and even fixed my Yakima rack for me. They also let me take the first ride on Specialized's new Carbon Road bike with the little vibration dampeners even though there was no way I could afford it at the time.

Contrast that to the three other shops I went to, Trek Shop out in Kearny Mesa, Bicycle Warehouse close to PB, and University Cycles up in UTC, and Supergo won hands down. The Trek Shop tried to put me on a 63, as did University Cycles, just because those were the sizes they had in stock in my price range, and I look pretty tall. Bicycle Warehouse just doesn't know much about road bikes, at least the guy I was dealing with didn't. The guy at Supergo put me on a 58 for the first time in my riding career and I have never been happier. I finally have a ride that fits my shorter arms and longer legs.

Anyway, those are just my opinions. I'm sure other people have had other experiences at all the different shops down here.


----------

